# Essential Gear for Flats skiff???



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting all my stuff together and attempting to patiently await my Shadowcast... Getting everything ready for rigging etc helps a lot too. And I always have my bigger boat as a backup. However, with the newness skinny water fishing now close to the horizon, I thought it would be interesting to see what y'all consider essential or important equipment etc on your skiffs... No wrong answers here, and best of all I don't care whether its on a Hells Bay or a Carolina skiff - so we don't even need to go down that road! Look forward to seeing some of y'alls responses and tailoring my lists depending on what I see!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Insect repellent tops my list.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Cold beer....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

bug spray and toilet paper  keep them sealed up in a Rubbermaid container (or any water proof container of your choice)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

ShadowCast...means only the bare necessities.
Every ounce of load is more draft, which limits
the places that Mel intended the hull to access.

Coast Guard required safety gear, tiny tool kit,  tp, rods, reels
small tackle box with proven lures/flies (I'm down to 6 lures that work)
Rain gear, first aid kit, small anchor/rode, push pole, cooler, food.
Drink is meltwater from my 1 gallon ice jug.

Poling and casting platforms are unnecessary.   :


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

This is an older photo. Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit. It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For ultimate draft capability, I choose to lighten the load with the all around, versatile size 14 tube socks. Softer than the best toilet paper, keeps the skeeters off your arms and hell, you can even cut the toe off and wear it as a buff. Now thats ingenuity


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

the above are correct.Had my new(to me) shadowcast out this past weekend and got stupid skinny. I run tiller and a box similar to above and nothing else.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.


What is the Minn Kota do-hicky? Looks like a great box to use as well. Gotta get my kit together.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.


What is the thing between the lighter and the flashlight?

Mine is very similar to yours although I have some paracord and tarp clips. I will post a picture of it later.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

B/W the lighter and the flashlight is a clip-on book light. The Minn Kota do-hicky is a floating key chain/whistle/compass.


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

thermacell works wonders for gnats & skeeters, better than bug spray, plus no smell

sunscreen

push pole

flares

whistle

spare spark plugs & wrench

2 stroke oil

$5 waterproof box from wal-mart for phone/wallet (i keep registration & spark plugs/wrench in this)

emergency liquor bottle, game warden doesn't necessarily approve, so this should not be in plain view

ruler to measure your catch (mine's a sticker on the bottom side of the front hatch)

cast net for bait

net (for the big ones)

bow & stearn lines

anchor/chain/rode

a long rope (might come in handy)

spare bulbs (i used to keep these before I swapped all my lighting to LED)

fenders (so you don't scratch folks up at the dock)

tackle/lures/spare line

pliers

knife

fingernail clippers

life vests & throwable

fire extinguisher (required if fuel tank is secured in any way, ie you can't just grab the tank & toss it overboard, & if the extinguisher is 1/2 way between green/red, the game warden might not give you the green lol, he gave me a ticket & i had to go buy a new one to get it dropped)

minnow keeper, i keep this in my baitwell to separate minnows or finger mullet from shrimp


That's what's always on my boat, but each trip I typically bring a cooler with water/snacks/beer as well as my rods/reels. with your technical boat, i doubt you'll wanna bring as much as I do every time.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

> This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.


Practice balls? For juggling?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

A nice stable babe...I mean casting platform on the front.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

"Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find:

- One forty-five caliber automatic
- Two boxes of ammunition
- Four days' concentrated emergency rations
- One drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, 
vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills
- One miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible
- One hundred dollars in rubles
- One hundred dollars in gold
- Nine packs of chewing gum
- One issue of prophylactics
- Three lipsticks
- Three pair of nylon stockings.

Shoot, a fella' could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."


Major Kong's survival kit - Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.
> 
> 
> Practice balls? For juggling?


Yeah what are the tennis balls for?


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, after last weekend, I'm going to start carrying a pair of wire cutters to clip hook points off once they've broken through the skin...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

almost  forgot to include an item just as  important as toilet paper and that would be a bottle of peroxide..... if your stuck by a ray or catfish pour some on the wound for a few seconds or so and that will help reduce the burning pain and possibly saving your trip... obvious other uses would include any type of skin wound


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> A nice stable babe...I mean casting platform on the front.


One in the rear could be helpful, too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > > This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.
> >
> >
> > Practice balls? For juggling?
> ...



PWC's


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Most everything was covered , but I would add wire ties, spare plug or emergency plug and maybe a spare ignition key and fuses you find on your switch panel or under motor cover. Also a basic understanding of where things are in the boat. Electrical connections, fuses, breakers. Practice and see if it will rope start. Have trim tabs? One gets stuck down how and with what do you release it? Motor trim stuck in up position? How are you going to lower it? Same goes for a jack plate if you have it. Just a few things to prepare for on land vs on the water. This might increase the list of things to bring.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

We talking camping trip, or a normal day of fishing here? If this is a normal day then consider myself as the most unprepared fisherman on the planet. I'm good at Macgyver shit though..


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The best thing to do is use a yack for storage of all the necessary items to bring with you. Trailer the boat, throw the yack in back of the truck or on top of the SUV(always make sure it's tied down correctly). Tow the yack behind your skiff until you reach your destination. Stack out the yack and go fish...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

For more than a day trip tow 2 yacks.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

> > > > This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.
> > >
> > >
> > > Practice balls? For juggling?
> ...


Engrish? Maybe I'm just dense...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've scanned this whole list and not seen the second most critical item after insect repellent; duct tape. (toilet paper is good but if you think about it, not absolutely necessary) My more complete list:

insect repellent
duct tape
toilet paper
diagonal pliers
paint ball gun

With duct tape and toilet paper you can make any bandage, so no first aid kit needed. The paint ball gun is for PWCs.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > > > > This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Practice balls? For juggling?
> ...



For a game of catch when the pwc's come to close


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess that's less injurious than my slingshot and ice cube technique...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> thermacell works wonders for gnats & skeeters, better than bug spray, plus no smell
> 
> sunscreen
> 
> ...


I agree with this sans the liquor


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Forget it, 2 yacks is not enough, a third must be required. This way your microskiff can still float.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tow a yak are you kidding Get yourself a big fat boat like mine and you have enough room


----------



## dozerslobber (Feb 27, 2014)

As a total newb, I'll admit I'm lacking experience, but why the heck are people with microskiffs lugging around anchors, chain, and rode?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Tow a yak are you kidding  Get yourself a big fat boat like mine and you have enough room



Ah hmmmm. We are called Microskiff.com for a reason, with a slogan of Doing More with Less.

If you want to carry enough gear for a 3 day tour plus spares, you're poling the wrong flat!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> The best thing to do is use a yack for storage of all the necessary items to bring with you.  Trailer the boat, throw the yack in back of the truck or on top of the SUV(always make sure it's tied down correctly).  Tow the yack behind your skiff until you reach your destination.  Stack out the yack and go fish...


My attempt at humor is pathetic isn't it...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No I liked it Capt. When those Yaks come nosing around your skiff to ruin your fishing it's time to tow some


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Most everything was covered , but I would add wire ties, spare plug or emergency plug and maybe a spare ignition key and fuses you find on your switch panel or under motor cover. Also a basic understanding of where things are in the boat. Electrical connections, fuses, breakers. Practice and see if it will rope start. Have trim tabs? One gets stuck down how and with what do you release it? Motor trim stuck in up position? How are you going to lower it? Same goes for a jack plate if you have it. Just a few things to prepare for on land vs on the water. This might increase the list of things to bring.


This is the best advice on thread. More than likely you don't a majority of the things listed, but nothing you pack can help you solve what the cap'n said. Lean the essentials on troubleshooting boat problems on the water. And if that fails, have a ship to shore radio handy and good towing insurance. From there, you only need beer to sulk in your sarrow on the tow back to port.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Every now and then of contribute something worthy of reading.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

a good cigar.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> As a total newb, I'll admit I'm lacking experience, but why the heck are people with microskiffs lugging around anchors, chain, and rode?


Well, there is a thing called breaking down and be blown out to sea , drifting out w/ the tide and getting into rough water--- like in the 10,000 islands, tampa bay, fl keys,cedar key etc..........


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> This is an older photo.  Not pictured are toilet paper and a small first aid kit.  It goes with me any time I take out the kayak or the skiff.


I have the exact same box (with Microskiff.com stickers on the sides). I carry:

spare boat plug
spare trolling motor prop nuts
spare fuses
spare vehicle key
flashlight
multi-tool
first aid kit - sealed
waterproof box of extra band-aids
Boat registration/permits in waterproof box
$20 bill in waterproof box
boater's whistle


----------

